# Modern Artisans: Symbolic Replicas(?)



## Abishai100 (Jan 8, 2018)

Replicas and toy-models of real-world objects of great symbolic functional value (e.g., telephones, kitchen-tops, guns, trains, ,etc.) reveal a human fascination with utility and commerce.

Indeed, that's why we see Hess Corporation model gas-stations and miniature-trucks, Tonka construction vehicle toys, kitchen-cooking toy sets, and of course the iconic toy Walkie-Talkies.

The children's toy plastic phone is arguably very 'archaeologically symbolic' for the modern era, so how will archaeologists of the future look at our era's design/marketing of toy phones (and other toys/crafts symbolizing great civilization utility/functionalism)?


====

ADAM: I purchased a toy phone for my daughter.
EVE: I just made a scorpion-sculpture with wires for my son.
ADAM: The toy phone is more symbolic of imagination.
EVE: I disagree; my wire-scorpion represents modernism-jitterbugs.
ADAM: The toy phone represents a youth's interest in conversation!
EVE: My wire-scorpion is a symbol of modernism intelligence!
ADAM: Archaeologists will value this toy phone as more iconic.
EVE: Archaeologists will think of my wire-scorpion as 'modern artisanship.'
ADAM: Well, we can agree that both the toy phone and the wire-scorpion are unusual.
EVE: Sure! I'd imagine both placed in a well-framed ghost-story (e.g., _Poltergeist_).

====

*
{Plastic Toy-Phone & Wire Scorpion-Sculpture}*


----------

